
Show HN: ShoHosh – Worldwide wish list on steroids - alexwawl
https://shohosh.com
======
alexwawl
This idea come to me when I saw how my girlfriend wasting time on finding
things in which she fall in love in her instagram feed or somewhere in
internet. She spent hours of searching but it didn't bring any results. I
start to think that I was also faced with the same problem when I was trying
to find table to our apartment. Some things on Pinterest were nice, but it was
impossible to find them at local shops. Also it was very hard to find small
manufacturers who can make it for the order. I have decided that's not very
good to waste time on spending money.

TL;DR: You post what you want to buy or rent - Business and your followers get
notifications and make best offer for you It saves time and money for people
who can't or don't want spend time for buying things which they want.

Our problem: Is to arrive at a certain scale where it becomes interesting for
suppliers to actually start spending time on prospects.

